# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هو أفضل مصحف لحفظ القرآن؟؟ (برواية حفص عن عاصم)

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مصحف الدار الشامية، مصحف دولة الكويت، مصحف قطر، مصحف الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم، ، مصحف المدينة النبوية (الأخضر أو الأزرق)....

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

مصحف الشمرلي....

----------


## عبد الرؤوف أبو محمد

أفضل مصحف في ظني هو مصحف المدينة النبوية القديم الذي كان يطبع أيام الملك فهد - رحمه الله. وخطه واضح وسهل وجميل. وها هو نموذج صفحة منه:

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

> أفضل مصحف في ظني هو مصحف المدينة النبوية القديم الذي كان يطبع أيام الملك فهد - رحمه الله. وخطه واضح وسهل وجميل. وها هو نموذج صفحة منه:


جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبد الرؤوف أبو محمد

> جزاكم الله خيراً


وإياكم

----------


## منصور مهران

المصحف واحد فلا أفضلية هنا تتحقق في المفرد 
وتحققها لا يكون إلا في المتعدد
لذلك أرى الصواب : ما أفضل طبعة للمصحف تعين على حفظ القرآن

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مِمَّا يُوصَى به من قديمٍ للحفظ: الالتزام بطبعة مُريحة وواضحة للمصحف، وعدم التنقُّل إلى غيرها مما يختلف في بدايات الصفحات ونهاياتها.
وما أكثرَ الطبعات الواضحة المُريحة!
لكن كلّ بلدٍ لها ما يُناسبها من الطبعات التي يألفُها أهلُها.
فأفضل الطبعات لأهل بلدٍ كمِصر لن تكون أبدًا طبعة هنديَّة أو إيرانيَّة، وإن كانت الحروف عربية.
بل أنصحُ أن يكون مما ينتشر في البلد وليس من النوادر.
خصوصًا إذا كان المصحف عُرضةً لفقْده، فإنَّ صاحبَه يحتاج أن يجد مثله في أسرع وقْت.
= = =
تجربتي: أنَّه كان ينتشر عندنا بالمساجد - في مصر - عند تعلُّمي القراءة والحفظ .. طبعتان مصريتان:
الأولى : طبعة مصلحة المساحة، ونحوها... وهي الأقدم.
والثانية : طبعة الشمرلي، ونحوها.
بصراحة، الطبعة القديمة كانت مريحةً أكثر، وقد كدتُ أن أعتاد عليها.
لكنها شيئًا فشيئًا أخذت في الندرة، وصار من العسير الحصول على مصاحف لها بحالة جيِّدة.
فكان لزامًا علينا أن نألف طبعة الشمرلي، وبهذا نصحني الكبار.
الآن أصبحتِ المصاحف التي على طبعة الشمرلي آخذةً في الندرة أيضًا - في المساجد - وانتشرت مصاحف المدينة = مجمع الملك فهد، ورغْم أني لستُ آلف الحفظ والقراءة فيها، فإني أُوصي ابني وغيره بها؛ فهي واضحةٌ وميسورة لهم.
والإنسان محتاجٌ في كل وقتٍ أن يُراجع المصحف، فإذا كان المصحف الذي يألفُه غيرَ متيسِّر في كلّ مسجد يدخُلُه، فإنه سيتعب.
= = =
كلمة أخيرة لمن يتعلم القراءات.
لا بأس أن ينوِّع الطبعات؛ لكلِّ قراءةٍ طبعةٌ مختلفة.
فتكون نسخته لرواية حفص هي الطبعة المنتشرة حوله في المساجد وغيرها.
ونسخته لرواية ورش - مثلا - بطبعة أخرى، ذات بدايات ونهايات مخالفة للسابقة ،، وهكذا.
وكذلك أصوات القراء.
يَسمَعُ برواية حفص بعض المشايخ.
ويجعل للرِّوايات الأخرى مشايخ محدَّدين بأصوات متميّزة، فترتبِط عنده بالرواية..
مثل الشيخ محمد الطيب حمدان = رواية ورش فقط.
الشيخ عبد الرشيد صوفي = رواية خلف فقط.
- - -
أما إذا كان يستمع إلى الشيخ المعصراوي مثلا في حوالي عشرين رواية، والصوت مقارب، فإن ذلك لن يُساعده على الحفظ، وإن كان سيستفيد أو يستمتع.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## طالبة فقه

طبعة المدينة

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

والله يا أخي انا احفظ من مصحف المدينة القديم وطلعت الطبعة الجديدة وهنا صار اشكال لن اماكن الكلمات ليست في موضعها على الصفحه وانت مثلا تعتاد كلمة تكون في اعلى الصفحه وا اخرى في الاسفل لنها انرسمت في حافظتك فا تتشتت فا أنصحك على مصحف في كل مكان تراه وفي كل منزل وهو المعتمد عند اغلب المساجد حتى تراجعه في حلك وترحالك من اقرب مصحف وجعلنا الله من الحافظين لكلامه

----------


## ايهاب كمال

انا مصري حفظت من المصحف الاميري او مصحف الملك وهو ما اشار اليه الاخ المليجي بمصحف مصلحة المساحة 
وهذه الطبعة اهم مميزاتها ان حروفها حروف طباعة مما يسهل قراءتها وخصوصا على المبتدئين 
والان ندرت طبعاته وارجو الاخوة الذين يعرفون اماكن بيعه ان يدلوني عليها وخصوصا لو كان الخط كبيرا لتقدم سني وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

